# Wie bekomme ich eine WinTV-Nova-HD-S2 ans laufen?

## Klaus Meier

Hab mich nach einiger zeit mal wieder an meiner Fernsehkarte versucht und zwar nach folgender Anleitung: http://www.vdr-portal.de/board/thread.php?threadid=71948&threadview=1&hilight=&hilightuser=0&sid=743e44e8f8024c717d1c70d37c97469a

Komme damit soweit, dass Kaffeine die Karte erkennt und auch DVB im Menü anzeigt. Ich habe keinen Diseq, geht also nur Astra. Ich bekomme folgende Ausgabe beim Starten von Kaffeine:

```
/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 : opened ( Conexant CX24116/CX24118 )

0 EPG plugins loaded for device 0:0.

Loaded epg data : 0 events (0 msecs)
```

Wenn ich dann einen Sendersuchlauf mache, dann dauert der nur eine Sekunde, findet nichts und gibt folgende Ausgabe:

```
DvbCam::probe(): /dev/dvb/adapter0/ca0: : Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Using DVB device 0:0 "Conexant CX24116/CX24118"

tuning DVB-S to 12551000 v 22000000

inv:2 fecH:5

DiSEqC: switch pos 0, 13V, loband (index 0)

FE_SET_TONE failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

DiSEqC: e0 10 38 f0 00 00

FE_DISEQC_SEND_MASTER_CMD failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

FE_DISEQC_SEND_MASTER_CMD failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

FE_SET_TONE failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

ERROR tuning

: Das Argument ist ungültig

Frontend closed

dvbsi: Cant tune DVB

Transponders: 1

dvbsi: The end :)

Channels found: 0

Saved epg data : 0 events (0 msecs)

```

Wo bekomme ich denn das Modul ca0 her? Und was mache ich sonst noch falsch? Muss bestimmt irgendwas manuell mit modprobe starten, nur was?

----------

## blice

Nimm doch ersmal die basic tools bevor du sowas krankes wie kaffeine oder xine versuchst .. 

zb "linuxtv-dvb-apps" oder "vdr "

mit den dvb-apps sollte er wenisgtens scannen können .. sonst stimmt da was nicht

edit:

ich habe auch eine "Win TV-Nova S2" 

```

01:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

01:06.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

```

..und  nutze nur "vdr mit softdevice " im fenstermodus .. steuerung geht einfach per zehnerblock und ich kann nebenbei surfen,spielen und arbeiten

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bist ganz sicher, dass es am Kaffeine/Xine liegt und nicht an meinen Treibern?

Hast du auch die Fernbedienung über lirc am laufen? Da habe ich mich auch noch keinen Erfolg gehabt.

----------

## piewie

 *Quote:*   

> DvbCam::probe(): /dev/dvb/adapter0/ca0: : Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden 

 

Das device ca0 sollte automatisch angelegt worden sein.

----------

## blice

Hat die HD nen CI-Slot ?  ich habe keinen, demzufolge auch keinen "ca" device

```

bodo@localhost /video $ ls -lha /dev/dvb/*

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     120  5. Feb 06:44 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root      60  5. Feb 06:44 ..

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 4  5. Feb 06:44 demux0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 5  5. Feb 06:44 dvr0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 3  5. Feb 06:44 frontend0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 212, 7  5. Feb 06:44 net0

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *blice wrote:*   

> Hat die HD nen CI-Slot ?  ich habe keinen, demzufolge auch keinen "ca" device
> 
> ```
> 
> bodo@localhost /video $ ls -lha /dev/dvb/*
> ...

 

Man kann ein CI-Interface per USB anschließen, nen Slot dafür hat die Karte nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, irgendwas ist da bei mir noch verbockt. Habe

```
dvbscan -o vdr /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra-19.2E > /etc/vdr/channels.conf
```

gemacht und bekomme folgende Ausgabe:

```
scanning /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra-19.2E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

initial transponder 12551500 V 22000000 5

>>> tune to: 12551:v:S0.0W:22000:

DVB-S IF freq is 1951500

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 12551:v:S0.0W:22000: (tuning failed)

DVB-S IF freq is 1951500

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

ERROR: initial tuning failed

dumping lists (0 services)

Done.
```

Sieht sehr ähnlich aus wie die Ausgabe von Kaffeine.

Und meine Fernbedienung läuft inzwischen, aber wie reagiert der ShmClient auf irgendwas? Der will weder meine Fernbedienung noch reagiert der auf die Tastatur. habe ihm eine remote.conf für lirc vorgesetzt.

----------

## blice

hmm ich kriege die selbe ausgabe , obwohl die karte unter vdr super läuft 

```

bodo@localhost /video/test $ dvbscan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra-19.2E -o vdr > chann.conf

scanning /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra-19.2E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

initial transponder 12551500 V 22000000 5

>>> tune to: 12551:v:S0.0W:22000:

DVB-S IF freq is 1951500

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 12551:v:S0.0W:22000: (tuning failed)

DVB-S IF freq is 1951500

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

ERROR: initial tuning failed

dumping lists (0 services)

Done.

```

vdr:

```

[softdevice] processing args

[softdevice]   argv [0] = softdevice

[softdevice]   argv [1] = -vo

[softdevice]   argv [3] = -ao

[softdevice] using alsa device dmix

[softdevice] initializing Plugin

[softdevice] Initializing Video Out

[softdevice] ffmpeg build(3352578)

[XvVideoOut]: osd_image shmid = 7962656

[XvVideoOut]: got osd_image: width 1280 height 1024, bytes per line 5120, Bpp 32

[XvVideoOut]: max area size 2046 x 2046

[XvVideoOut]: using area size 736 x 576

[softdevice] Subplugin successfully opend

[softdevice] Video Out seems to be OK

[softdevice] Initializing Audio Out

[softdevice] Audio out seems to be OK

[softdevice] A/V devices initialized, now initializing MPEG2 Decoder

00:23:40.0604 D [4168] [VideoOut] reset: sync info: repF = 0, drpF = 0, totF = 0

DeinitXv

[XvVideoOut]: max area size 2046 x 2046

[XvVideoOut]: using area size 752 x 608

00:23:42.0704 D [4172] [VideoOut] video now synced (44 - -340)

```

ich kann ja mal meine channels.conf kopieren , die packst du dann ins Xine verzeichnis.

kopier die folgenden zeilen in eine channels.conf und probiere diese aus .

```

NICK AUSTRIA;MTV Networks:12226:hC34:S19.2E:27500:513:661=deu:577:0:28640:1:1091:0

KiKa;ZDFvision:11953:hC34:S19.2E:27500:310:320=deu:330:0:28008:1:1079:0

NICK Germany;MTV Networks Europe:11973:vC34:S19.2E:27500:4101+8190:4102=deu:4104:0:2$

COMEDY CENTRAL Germany;MTV Networks Europe:11973:vC34:S19.2E:27500:4071+8190:4072:40$

DAS VIERTE,D VIERTE;BetaDigital:12460:hC34:S19.2E:27500:2047:2048=deu:36:0:1793:133:$

Super RTL,S RTL;RTL World:12187:hC34:S19.2E:27500:165:120=deu:65:0:12040:1:1089:0

ProSieben;ProSiebenSat.1:12544:hC56:S19.2E:22000:511:512=deu;515=deu:33:0:17501:1:11$

RTL2;RTL World:12187:hC34:S19.2E:27500:166:128=deu:68:0:12020:1:1089:0

SAT.1;ProSiebenSat.1:12544:hC56:S19.2E:22000:255:256=deu;259=deu:32:0:17500:1:1107:0

SAT.1 A;ProSiebenSat.1:12051:vC34:S19.2E:27500:800:801=deu;803=deu:802:0:20005:1:108$

Kabel 1 Austria;ProSiebenSat.1:12051:vC34:S19.2E:27500:166:167=deu:169:0:20004:1:108$

RTL Television,RTL;RTL World:12187:hC34:S19.2E:27500:163:104=deu;106=deu:105:0:12003$

ProSieben Austria;ProSiebenSat.1:12051:vC34:S19.2E:27500:161:84=deu;85=deu:36:0:2000$

VIVA Germany;MTV Networks Europe:11973:vC34:S19.2E:27500:4061+8190:4062:4064:0:28676$

MTV Germany;MTV Networks Europe:11973:vC34:S19.2E:27500:4031+8190:4032:4034:0:28673:$

ZDF;ZDFvision:11953:hC34:S19.2E:27500:110:120=deu,121=2ch;125=dd:130:0:28006:1:1079:0

ZDFdokukanal;ZDFvision:11953:hC34:S19.2E:27500:660:670=deu,671=2ch:630:0:28014:1:107$

N24;ProSiebenSat.1:12544:hC56:S19.2E:22000:1023:1024=deu:35:0:17503:1:1107:0

PULS 4 Austria;ProSiebenSat.1:12051:vC34:S19.2E:27500:1791:1792=deu:39:0:20007:1:108$

Phoenix;ARD:11836:hC34:S19.2E:27500:901:902=deu:904:0:28114:1:1101:0

Das Erste;ARD:11836:hC34:S19.2E:27500:101:102=deu,103=2ch;106=dd:104:0:28106:1:1101:0

sunshine live,sunshine;BetaDigital:12148:hC34:S19.2E:27500:0:336=deu:0:0:169:133:7:0

ffn digital;T-Systems:12633:hC56:S19.2E:22000:0:354=deu:0:0:12654:1:1113:0

```

----------

